# This is a long shot but any Macedonian/Balkan speed cubers?



## DAoliHVAR (Dec 22, 2013)

i am macedonian myself and apart from there being no competitions here,there seem to not be any speedcubers either.


----------



## Lid (Dec 22, 2013)

And the only one that has compteted for Macedonia has switched to Norway ...


----------



## DAoliHVAR (Dec 22, 2013)

Lid said:


> And the only one that has compteted for Macedonia has switched to Norway ...



i've seen him.from the looks of it he is norwegian to begin with but just said he was macedonian.


----------

